# Z31 Fairlady?



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

So I was wondering- I know the Z in japan is called the fairlady, I have never seen or heard of any badging for the Z31 that says it (like the nameplate on the right rear). Anyone have any pictures of one or know where you can get decals that look factory..............of course I would like to turn my car into a fake jdm Z car - any help would be appreciated

(oh I can hear the laughter from here


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

http://www.z-tekmfg.com/Z31cat.html
it has a few
i found another site recently with a lot better ones, i just have to find it again.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Jake, once again you pull through my friend- THAT PLACE F*****g ROCKS DUDE!!!!!!! Holy shiznit, I never thought anyone made anything cool out of billet for our cars!!!! consider my visa "run all the way up" !

F**K YEAH!


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

hehe, good to see you like it. I've been wanting to get a few things from there, but my bank account seems to be a little "empty" at the current moment. I still can't find the other website that i was talking about, but i'll look around a bit more to see if i can locate it.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

those are some bad a$$ parts man.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You guys have never heard of Z-tek? Yeah Jake they make some nice parts.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

No man- I have never seen that site before. It never even crossed my mind to search for billet z-parts- I work in the aftermarket industry on top of that- I shouldve known! Id really like to get the plenum cover they have- that is awesome- and the door sills- I started off small and bought the mirror control caps and the steering wheel label.


----------

